# Leopard Gecko Accommodation



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

Vivexotic Viva Repti-Stax Vivarium Beech Medium
Is that suitable for one leopard gecko?


----------



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

yep looks perfectly fine


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It's what i keep all of mine in


----------



## hemat (Mar 20, 2013)

wow perfect, wonder if i'll take one too


----------

